# Painters Tool Bag / Tote



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone want to share ideas on just what your using for a grip?

Zippered Tote Bag?
Open Top Tool Carrier?
5 gallon Bucket with the old "Bucket Boss tool holder?

I'm having to be well removed from my van and deep into the building. Want something fast, light & portable. Usually just use a tote style storage box and a hand truck.
But now doing allot of the old up and down, all around the building and facility with many stairs.

What works best for the usual items?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I got the Husky 3 piece rolling tool bag set. 18" bottom bag with wheels and extendable handle. Kicks butt by itself but it has a 15" middle tool bag and a 12" top bag (maybe ******). All 3 have the hinged tops, so when they close, the top of each bag is flat, and you can stack stuff on them, even put an additional rectangle tote box, tool box, milwaukee radio, or festool systainer and wheel the thing easily....


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Depends what your trying to carry around or what your doing.

We use a lot of these. Each guy has their own with their own set of brushes and tools (screw drivers, etc.) in them. They can carry them into various rooms or wherever they need them and basically be self sufficient. Borrowing is not really allowed and frowned upon. Missing tools means missing money in their paycheck, they are responsible for the tools I buy and lend to them.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> I got the Husky 3 piece rolling tool bag set. 18" bottom bag with wheels and extendable handle. Kicks butt by itself but it has a 15" middle tool bag and a 12" top bag (maybe bigger). All 3 have the hinged tops, so when they close, the top of each bag is flat, and you can stack stuff on them, even put an additional rectangle tote box, tool box, milwaukee radio, or festool systainer and wheel the thing easily....


Edit...


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Just a cheap one from Sears for my knives and small tools I use often. I keep brushes in a separate plastic tote so they don't get banged up and have a steel toolbox for hand tools.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Just a cheap one from Sears for my knives and small tools I use often. I keep brushes in a separate plastic tote so they don't get banged up and have a steel toolbox for hand tools.


This is pretty much what we use, our's is a little bigger and not Craftsman, it's some non named brand from Amazon.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been using one of these for about 3 years and it has amazing amount of useful storage for its size.










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...trician+tool+bag#immersive-view_1489585381591


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> I've been using one of these for about 3 years and it has amazing amount of useful storage for its size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both Carly and I have this one. We got some cheaper ones for the crew last year.


----------



## hofcpainting (Aug 4, 2018)

Retail $65 ?


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cdpainting said:


> Both Carly and I have this one. We got some cheaper ones for the crew last year.


I have about three of those. Bought them at Home Depot for about $40 each. I like how you can see where everything is and those pockets are invaluable.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

woodcoyote said:


> Depends what your trying to carry around or what your doing.
> 
> We use a lot of these. Each guy has their own with their own set of brushes and tools (screw drivers, etc.) in them. They can carry them into various rooms or wherever they need them and basically be self sufficient. Borrowing is not really allowed and frowned upon. Missing tools means missing money in their paycheck, they are responsible for the tools I buy and lend to them.


Very good idea. Nothing worse than looking for a tool that someone 'borrowed' without telling you. Ever end up going to Home Depot because you can't find the 5-6 duplicate tools you know you have SOMEWHERE?

Do you let your painters take them home? I hate to leave my tools on the job site overnight when other trades are working there------ if you know what I mean.


----------

